
Show HN: Catalog of accredited online university courses - yetanotheracc
http://www.coursehaven.com/
======
yetanotheracc
Hi, the creator here!

With all the talk about MOOCs, many people seem unaware that distance learning
courses have been a thing for several decades, with established providers such
as The Open University and University of London International Programmes. It
is perfectly possible to do a respectable degree in almost any subject online,
while working full time or travelling.

Some time ago I faced a problem of finding an accredited, high-quality
undergraduate degree in my field of interest. It was difficult to find one,
due to the search results being clogged with ‘diploma mills’ and university
websites often far from user-friendly. So here is a solution, the first side
project I have actually finished in many years. I would love to hear your
opinions and suggestions!

~~~
vojant
Is there any option to search by price?

~~~
yetanotheracc
Thanks for feedback, I will put it on my list for stage 2.

